# Shostakovich / Barshai cycle - packaging?



## Steve Wright (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm about to spring for this Amazon, for the ridiculously low price of £15 or so.
But can any other recent buyers tell me, am I likely to receive a nice slimline box with CDs in card cases, or an old-style fat box of jewel cases? For storage and aesthetics alike, I'd much prefer the former.
There are two separate listings on Amazon, one slightly more mauve than the other!
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I got the cardboard one from Amazon Germany.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

If it's the one on the Brilliant Classics label it should be a nice Cardboard box with card sleeves. That's what mine is.

View attachment 75612


----------



## Steve Wright (Mar 13, 2015)

Great, thanks both!
S


----------

